# iPhone US, jailbreak et SDK



## Géraud.ch (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPhone acheté aux US l'an dernier que j'ai du jailbreaké pour pouvoir l'utiliser. Je suis en train de développer une application pour iPhone et j'aimerais la tester sur mon iPhone. Pour celà il faut que je change le firmware de l'iPhone pour le firmware de développement...

Mais est ce que je pourrais encore téléphoner??
Est ce que je pourrais repasser (facilement) sur un firmware normal et jailbreaké après??

J'ai essayé de chercher dans les forums et sur google mais c'est sans résultats.
Merci


----------



## tatouille (26 Novembre 2008)

Géraud.ch a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iPhone acheté aux US l'an dernier que j'ai du jailbreaké pour pouvoir l'utiliser. Je suis en train de développer une application pour iPhone et j'aimerais la tester sur mon iPhone. Pour celà il faut que je change le firmware de l'iPhone pour le firmware de développement...
> 
> ...



non 

si tu dev fais le sur un device officiel


----------

